# Frage zur Garantie



## PommesmannXXL (4. August 2011)

Abend,

ich habe mal eine Frage zur Garantie meines Netzteils:

beQuiet! Straight Power E7 CM580


Wenn ich jetzt das PCIe-Kabel sleeve, verfällt dann die Garantie ?
Da das Netzteil ja modular ist, könnte ich es in einem Garantiefall doch einfach ohne die Kabel einschicken, oder nicht ? Rechnung usw. ist natürlich noch da, und der Rest bleibt auch im Originalzustand. 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## Rizoma (5. August 2011)

Ich bin der Meinung hier mal gelesen zu haben das Garantie dann pfutsch ist.

Edit:
Ich bin mal so frei Stefan zu Zitieren!


Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: ja, jegliche Veränderung  der Beschaffenheit des Netzteiles führt zum Verlust der  Garantie.



Quelle: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hen-von-sleeve-auf-die-kabel.html#post3001822

Weist du was das lustige ist bei dem Thema hättest nicht mal die Suchfunktion gebraucht  das ist noch gar nicht so alt und du warst sogar in diesen Thema aktiv  dein Beitrag hatte Nummer 5 und  Stefans Antwort Nummer 7


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. August 2011)

Sehr schön,  aber wenn du richtig gelesen hättest,  wüsstest du, dass es mir um das abnehmen der Kabel geht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. August 2011)

Hallo PommesmannXXL

Nun, das die Kabel abnehmbar sind, ändert an der Aussage nichts 
Jegliche Veränderung an der Beschaffenheit des Netzteiles führt zu einem Verlust der Garantie, auch wenn die Kabel abnehmbar sind.

Ob die Kabel bei einer Einsendung des Netzteiles mit eingesendet werden müssten, ist ein anderer Sachverhalt, den du ja nicht erfragtest


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. August 2011)

Ok,  danke.

Müssen die Kabel in einem Garantiefall denn miteingesendet werden ?  

Ich könnte es ja auch einfach verloren haben


----------



## UnnerveD (5. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Ok,  danke.
> 
> Müssen die Kabel in einem Garantiefall denn miteingesendet werden ?
> 
> Ich könnte es ja auch einfach verloren haben


 
Nein - es muss lediglich das Netzteil eingesendet werden (und das auch nicht in der OVP - ein normaler Karton tut es auch)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. August 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:
			
		

> Nein - es muss lediglich das Netzteil eingesendet werden (und das auch nicht in der OVP - ein normaler Karton tut es auch)



Dass du das sagst war ja klar 

Nee,  ich bin mir eigentlich auch sicher dass es so ist,  aber eine offizielle Bestätigung wäre mir lieber


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. August 2011)

Offizielle Bestätigung


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. August 2011)

Sehr gut, danke


----------



## UnnerveD (8. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Sehr gut, danke



Trust the BeQuiet Verfechter  und langjährigen BQ-Nutzer


----------

